# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  دانة الخليج ~*¤®§( مجوهرات الذهب البحريني والخليجي التقليدي التراثي الأصيل )§®¤*~

## دانةالخليج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

~*¤®§( مصممة الأزياء دانة الخليج )§®¤*~

للإستفسار ( للنساء فقط ) الإتصال على : الرقم المكتوب في التوقيع .

[IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]

~*¤®§( مجوهرات الذهب البحريني والخليجي التقليدي التراثي الأصيل )§®¤*~







ترتدي المرأة في الخليج المجوهرات التراثية والتي تعكس مستواها الإجتماعي قديماً

وتتفاخر النساء بإرتدائها أمام الأهل والجيران وتُظهرها بقصد التزاهي والدلال ..

كانت المجوهرات التراثية من أساسيات المناسبات السعيدة وأفراح الزواج 

فتغدو أحاديث تتفاخر بها العروس وأهلها على مر السنين

وتبقى في الذاكرة لا تُنسى ..

موديلات ومُسميات تقليدية تكمل الزي التراثي الأصيل وتزيده عراقة ..

وجميعها مطلية بالذهب ..



***



( 18 )

( القُبْقُـــــبْ ) أو ( الطَاسَـــة )

صَبَاحيتِـــجْ يَنَازيـــلْ .. فيـــهَا الذَهَـــبْ مِثَاقِيـــلْ

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي حجم كبير وطويل مطلي بالذهب البحريني ..

من أحلى المجوهرات التي ترتديها العروس في ليلة الحنة 

يكمل زي العروس التراثي الأصيل ..

طبعاً يوضع على الرأس والشعر ناعـــم طويـــل ..

 السعر 950 درهم / ريال .





( 19 )

( قُبقُـــبْ الليـــرَاتْ )

السعر 500 درهم / ريال .

***

( 20 )

( قُبقـــُبْ الهِـــلالْ )

السعر 450 درهم / ريال .




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دانةالخليج

( 21 )

( النِكْلِـــــسْ )

عَيْنــي عَلــى النِكْلِـــسْ ياعايشَـــة لاَ تِبيعينَــــهْ 

أُبُــــــوجْ شَيْــــــخْ البَلَــــــدْ وإنْـــــتِ تِزَيْنِيْنَـــــهْ

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطلي بالذهب البحريني مع شغابات حجم كبير ..

 السعر 950 درهم / ريال .




( 22 )

موديل ثاني للنِكْلِـــــسْ بحجم أصغر

السعر 500 درهم / ريال .




( 23 )

( المِرْتعْشَـــــة )

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطلية بالذهب مع الشغابات .. 

حجم كبير السعر 950 درهم / ريال .

----------


## دانةالخليج

*




( 24 )

وصَبَاحيتِـــجْ بَنَاجْـــري .. وشَكِّتِيـــنْ مَـــرَارِيْ

الأساوِر نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطليات بالذهب ..

1 - ( البِنْجِري ) أول إسْوَيْرة على اليمين .. 250 درهم / ريال .

2 - ( لِشْمَيْلاتْ ) الإسْوَيْرة العريضة الثانية على اليمين مع الفصوص .. 350 درهم / ريال .

3 - ( لِشْمَيْلاتْ ) بموديل آخر الإسْوَيْرة الثالثة على اليمين مع الفصوص .. 300 درهم / ريال .





 ( 25 )

( المضَاعِـــــدْ )

الأربعة سعرهم 500 درهم / ريال .




( 26 )

( المضَاعِـــــدْ بشكل آخر أعرض )

الأربعة سعرهم 500 درهم / ريال .




( 27 )

( إسْوَيْرة أبو الشوك ) .. 

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطلية بالذهب .. السعر 500 درهم / ريال .

( الكَـــــفْ ) .. نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطلي بالذهب البحريني مع الفصوص

وخمس خواتم بأشكال تراثية منوعة كل واحد مختلف عن الآخر .. 400 درهم / ريال .




( 28 )

ومتوفر بعدة أشكال أخرى بدون فصوص ..

 بسعر 200 درهم / ريال .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*


المجوهرات توصلج عن طريق البريد الممتاز خلال يومين لثلاثة أيام 

على عنوانج لباب بيتج وتستلمينهم يد بد بإذن الله ..



الدفع من الإمارات وجميع الدول :

 في حوالة مالية على شركة الويسترن يونيون




من السعودية :

من بنك إنجاز البلاد على شركة الويسترن يونيون




أو من البنك السعودي الأمريكى ( سامبا )




للإستفسار ( للنساء فقط ) الإتصال على :

الرقم المكتوب في التوقيع .

[IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]


*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*


وللطلب يُرجى إرسال هذه البيانات :

نوع الطلبية والعدد : .............

إسم المُستلم : ..................

رقم الموبايل : ..............

الإمارة : ...............

المنطقة : .................

الشارع : ...............

رقم البيت : .................

رقم ص . ب : ...............



حياكـــــن الله وفالكـــــن طيب .

~*¤®§( مصممة الأزياء دانة الخليج )§®¤*~

*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*


زوريني في متجري :

~*¤®§( مصممة الأزياء دانة الخليج )§®¤*~

أزياء ومجوهرات ليلة الحنة والمناسبات التراثية وثياب النشل .

.NATURAL HAIR & BODY SHOP 

[IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]

للإستفسار ( للنساء فقط ) الإتصال على :

الرقم المكتوب في التوقيع .


*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## أم الكباتن

:55: 

*اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .*


*فوووووووق* 
**

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## عيوني UAE

*

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى 



ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا ...



*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## AL WAFA

بالتوفيق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

....................أستغفرك ربي من جميع الذنوب والخطايا.................................

..................أستغفرك ربي من جميع الذنوب والخطايا.................................

..................أستغفرك ربي من جميع الذنوب والخطايا.................................

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ((إن سورة في القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لصاحبها حتى غفر له تبارك الذي بيده الملك
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3068
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح
عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال من قرأ تبارك الذي بيده الملك كل ليلة منعه الله عز وجل بها من عذاب القبر وكنا في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نسميها المانعة وإنها في كتاب الله عز وجل سورة من قرأ بها في ليلة فقد أكثر وأطاب=============

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

مرة واحدة	
أصـبحنا وأصـبح المـلك لله والحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له المـلك وله الحمـد، وهو على كل شيء قدير ، رب أسـألـك خـير ما في هـذا اليوم وخـير ما بعـده ، وأعـوذ بك من شـر هـذا اليوم وشر ما بعـده، رب أعـوذ بك من الكسـل وسـوء الكـبر ، رب أعـوذ بك من عـذاب في النـار وعـذاب في القـبر.

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين



----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## غرشوبة2007

موفقة الغلا

----------


## أم الكباتن



----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

* تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .

*

----------


## دانةالخليج

* تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .

*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## طيبة المنورة

إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتيــــــــــــــن

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## Um_Raian

بالتوفييييييق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## الـصـمـت

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك توكلنا على الله

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك توكلنا على الله

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك توكلنا على الله

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك توكلنا على الله

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك توكلنا على الله

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد

----------


## الفراشهـ

موفقه..

^_*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
( ألا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوب ) ..

صباح الورد .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## أم الكباتن

:55:  
*اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .* 

*فوووووووق*  
** 


إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:  


 

ღ♥ღ.. دخــــــو ــــن ( الـ نّ ــــونْ ) ..ღ♥ღ  
ღ♥ღ عـــــو ــد ( احترت فيـــكــ ) ..ღ♥ღ 
ღ♥ღ.. دخــــــو ــــن ( عمري لك هديهـ ) بعد الاقبال الكبييييييير (دفعة العيد 2)..ღ♥ღ
♥ღ..خدود منفوخه ومورده +تكبير الارداف (خلال اسبوع واحد)+ آراء البنات ... ج 2..ღ♥ღ
ღ♥ღ.* _ ^ عروس؟؟؟ طلبج عندي لتكوني الاجمل__اذا متزوجه؟؟ نافسي أحلى العرايس .. ღ♥ღ ‏
ღ♥ღ....* _ ^ كريم أساس طبيعيييي والكل بيسألج عن السر وحصري عندي وبس .. ღ♥ღ
ღ♥ღ جميع خلطات أم الكباتن الشهيره للتسمين والتكبير(خدود +ارداف+صدر)+آراءالبنات ღ♥ღ
ღ♥ღ.. تعاني من صدر صغير ومترهل???? الحل عندي طبيعي 100 % لا أجهزه ولا هرمونات ..ღ♥ღ
ღ♥ღدايما تعبانه وجسمج وظهرج يعورج؟؟؟قولي للتعب والارهاق والوجع بااااااااااااي .. ღ♥ღ
ღ♥ღ... أكياس ضغط اكياس ضغط -سفر-ترتيب-تحويل البيت-فوق ال20 كيس التوصيل مجاني ..ღ♥ღ ‏

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين

موفجه

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## الطنيجيه

up
up
up
up
up
up

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين



----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## mischocolat

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إني أسألك الهدى والتُقى ، والعفاف والغنى ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## أم الكباتن



----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## جـورية العين

صباااااااااااح النور والطاعه

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
مساء الورد ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## eRROr

موفقه يالغاليه

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## صمت الألم

.. اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## الـصـمـت

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، وبحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## صمت الألم

:13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3): 


اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد


 :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## eRROr

اب اب اب

----------


## eRROr

اب اب اب اب

----------


## eRROr

الله يووووووووفقج يالغاليه

----------


## eRROr

00000000

----------


## eRROr

مووووفجه خير يالغاليه

----------


## صمت الألم

:55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6): 


أستغفر الله العلي العظيم


 :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):  :55 (6):

----------


## الحلم الجميل

سبحان الله 





الحمدلله





لا إله إلا الله





والله أكبر

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:


:


 :55:  الحمدلله  :55:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## احلام تونس

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:


:


 :55:  الحمدلله  :55:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## eRROr

ااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

بالتوفيج يا حبي وحشتيني

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

> بالتوفيج يا حبي وحشتيني


*
فديتج غناتي 
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:
:

 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## $دفى القلب$

اختي فديتج هذول ذهب صدق

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## احلام تونس

توكلت في رزقي على خالقي
وأيقنت أن الله لا شك رازقي

وما يكن من رزقي فليس يفوتني
ولو كان في قاع البحار الغوامق

سيأتي به الله العظيم بفضله
ولو لم يكن مني اللسان بناطق

ففي أي شيء تذهب النفس حسرة
وقد قسم الرحمن رزق الخلائق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## Um_Raian

فووووووووق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## جـورية العين



----------


## جـورية العين

بالتوووووووفيج غلاي

----------


## DANTELL

موفقة اختي

----------


## om jomana

*روعه حبوبه*

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## جـورية العين



----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## Um_Raian

..............

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

صبااااااااااااااااحوا يا عسل

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

> صبااااااااااااااااحوا يا عسل


مساء الورد المعطر بدخون ال VIP  :Smile:

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## MAHA21

حلوووو ماشالله

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## Um_Raian

فوووووووووق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## ديــايــه

*بالتـــوفيـــق ...*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## مصراويه

*سبحـآن اللّـﮧ وبحمده.. سبحـآن اللّـﮧ العظيم ●..●*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## متفائله دوما



----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## الـصـمـت

:MashaAllah:

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

subhanAllah:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## سلطه حلوه

لرفع الله يرزقج

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


 :55 (10):  .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..  :55 (10):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## يسمينا

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## صمت الألم

:


:



.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

رفع للحبايب بس

----------


## دانةالخليج

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## Um_Raian

بالتوفييييييق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*صباح الورد ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*صباح الورد ..*

----------


## نبض و روح

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله 

اختي انتي من البحرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والتوصيل لازم بريد واستلمه منه صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

> بالتوفيج ان شاء الله 
> 
> اختي انتي من البحرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> والتوصيل لازم بريد واستلمه منه صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هلا عزيزتي ..

نعم أنا من البحرين والتوصيل من البريد على شركة الإمبوست

وتستلمينه خلال يومين لباب بيتج يد بيد بإذن الله ..

أو إذا عندج زيارة قريبة للبحرين إستلميها يد بيد من المندوب مباشرة .

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

بالتوفييييق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*صباح الورد 

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*صباح الورد ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## جـورية العين

واينج حبيبتي وحشتيني

----------


## دانةالخليج

> واينج حبيبتي وحشتيني


*فديتج .. أنا إهني يا بعد قلبي *

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن 

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## الفراشهـ

بالتوفيق يالغاليه ...

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## يسمينا

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## جـورية العين

مسااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيرات

----------


## دانةالخليج

*مساء الورد ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*صباح الورد ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## جـورية العين

بالتوفيييييق يا قلبي

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
حياج الله عزيزتي ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## ام جامعية

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*تقبّل الله مِنا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## الفراشهـ

بالتوفيق يالغاليه ...

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## s__00

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك و اغنني بفضلك عن من سواك... :12 (63):  :12 (63): 
___
__
_

قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء و تنزع الملك ممن تشاء و تعز من تشاء و تذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شيء قدير تولج الليل في النهار و تولج النهار في الليل و تخرج الحي من الميت و تخرج الميت من الحي و ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب . رحمن الدنيا و الاخرة و رحيمهما تعطي من تشاء منهما و تمنع من تشاء ارحمني رحمة تغنني بها عن رحمة من سواك

اللهم اميييييين  :12 (63):  :12 (63):  :12 (63):

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## جنان**

تصاميم روووعة

موفقة يالغلا

.
.
.

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## Pink tree

سوالف حلوة صراحة..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## ستروبري ستار

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## جـورية العين

مساااااااااااااااااااااء الحب والشوق على اغلى البشر 

وحشتيني

----------


## دانةالخليج

> مساااااااااااااااااااااء الحب والشوق على اغلى البشر 
> 
> وحشتيني


صباح الورد غناتي ميمي ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## بنت علياء

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن اختي 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## Just 4 u

اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## جـورية العين

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

استغفر الله واتوب اليه..

----------


## أم الكباتن

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك* 
_استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي بها فاستعنت بها علي معصيتك_
_استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سرا أو علانية_ 
_استغفر الله العظيم من كل من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق_ 
_استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سئلت عنه فكتمته_ 
_استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول ام أعمل به وخالفته_

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## Um_Raian

فووووووووق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
صباح الأذكار وطاعة الرحمن ..

( سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ) ..
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## صمت الألم

:

:


.. أستغفر الله العظيم
من كل ذنب عظيم ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دانةالخليج

*تقبّل الله مِنا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## Um.Nasser

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

:Rasool1:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إنك عفوٌ كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا ..

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك ..

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إنك عفوٌ كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا ..

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك ،

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إنك عفوٌ كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا ..

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك ،

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## هيام2

اللــهم اني اسألك علما نافعا, ورزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

بالتوفيق دوم ان شا الله  :Smile: 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## الفراشهـ

بالتوفيق يالغاليه ..... للرفع

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## ~ P!NkY RoSe ~

اللـه يوسع عليكِ ويوفقك حبيبتي

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## راعية الغنم

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،
 وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، 
وبفضلك عمن سواك 
،اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،
 اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

يغلق لتجاوز الالف رد

----------

